# New Tank Problems



## CallMeKenny (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey, I have had my new aquarium setup and running with 3 tiger barbs for 9 days. I noticed that the smallest tiger barb's fins were being destroyed, but I thought it was just the other ones nipping at him. He eventually died 2 days ago. Yesterday I noticed the other 2 tiger barbs now have their fins being destroyed/rotting so I bought Melifax to treat them. I also bought an API Freshwater Master test kit to see if my water is the problem. I expected my ammonia levels to be pretty high because it is a new tank, but my Ammonia, nitrate and nitrite showed up as 0. What is happening in my tank?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

CallMeKenny said:


> Hey, I have had my new aquarium setup and running with 3 tiger barbs for 9 days. I noticed that the smallest tiger barb's fins were being destroyed, but I thought it was just the other ones nipping at him. He eventually died 2 days ago. Yesterday I noticed the other 2 tiger barbs now have their fins being destroyed/rotting so I bought Melifax to treat them. I also bought an API Freshwater Master test kit to see if my water is the problem. I expected my ammonia levels to be pretty high because it is a new tank, but my Ammonia, nitrate and nitrite showed up as 0. What is happening in my tank?


1) New tanks need to be cycled beforehand if you haven't done so
2) 3 tiger barbs love to fin nip, from experience when I had 7 of them, they all nip each other  
I've also heard that it would be wise to keep at least 6 tiger barb to lower the aggression?

How big is your tank and do you have a lot of hiding places?


----------



## CallMeKenny (Aug 26, 2010)

It is a 29 Gallon (30in long) and the guy at Big Al's suggested I use 3 Tiger Barbs to cycle my tank with. I haven't seen any nipping going on because they do not look very healthy and don't swim very often.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Don't cycle a tank with fish unless it's planted, the ammonia that burns them is inhumane and they'll live a much shorter life. Fishless cycle all the way. As for tiger barbs, you need atleast 6, the more the merrier. They usually don't swim much for a while after eating but after that they should be very active.


----------



## CallMeKenny (Aug 26, 2010)

I read about fishless cycling after I had bought them.  They have not eaten anything since I got them. They have acted very weird compared to videos I have watched of others. They did not swim around or play, they just swam in the current the filter made. I called the Big Al's and he said they may not eat for 3 weeks. The smallest one died 2 days ago with a missing tail fin, and now the two that are left have the same symptoms. My test kit says my ammonia, nitrate and nitrite are all 0, and my pH is 7.6.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Most people working at big al's have no idea what they talking about...3 weeks? That's full of BS. I would suggest getting 6 more. Also have hiding spots and plants to help break line of sight (as well as absorb ammonia) so that the ones getting chased can actually get away. Keep the water clean as well and I'm sure they'll be just fine.


----------



## CallMeKenny (Aug 26, 2010)

Alright, well I wasn't sure if I should add more in case they get sick also. The biggest one I have isn't as bad as the smaller one, but the fin damage is noticeable.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Make sure the water is very clean so that the fin damage repairs itself as fast as possible.


----------



## CallMeKenny (Aug 26, 2010)

Alright, thanks for your help.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Any chance you can get some filter media from someone with a healthy and mature tank? This would greatly help with the cycling. 

Are you planning to have tiger barbs for the long run?


----------



## CallMeKenny (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes, I am planning on have 6 Tiger Barbs with a few other fish in the future. I might be able to get a used filter, but my main problem is why my test results show 0 ammonia, when there are fish in the tank.  I will not be able to tell when the tank has cycled.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Once you have nitrates and no nitrites/ammonia than the tank is cycled. If you're testing regularly then you should read some nitrites as well before you get to nitrates. 

I'm not sure why you're not getting any reading on ammonia. It could be the test you have is defective or if your tank is large enough that the bio load is not making enough ammonia to read it.

With the used filter media (shouldn't be out of water for more than a few hours) then you can skip ahead since it will be able to process the ammonia right away.


----------



## CallMeKenny (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks Arc, I don't know if the tiger barb will make it because he has lost nearly all of his tail fin. I am not sure if it is alright to add more fish to the sick ones?


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Just one more thing, if the fish has ammonia burns (pinkish or red gills) then it is a cycle issue. Other wise it could be due to stress from not being in a school or temperature drops at night.


----------



## CallMeKenny (Aug 26, 2010)

They do have pinkish gills, and the one that is doing worse has silvery scales under his head and belly. The API Freshwater Test Kit is brand new and was bought yesterday.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Please do not add any more fish until you figure out what is wrong with your setup. 
I suggest you take a sample of your water to your local fish store and they will test it for free. 
Buy some Seachem Stability and follow the instructions on the bottle. This will help spead up the cycle process.
Best of luck and most important is that you enjoy this great hobby.
--
Paul


----------



## CallMeKenny (Aug 26, 2010)

Paul - I recently added about 150ml of SuperBac Live to the water, but I cannot tell if it helps or not because my ammonia level is still 0. 
I also don't plan on adding any more fish until I figure it out.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

i hope u can figure out what is going on with your tank. ask lots of questions , and dont necc listen to some of the things u hear from big als. try to get a few opinions , post on this site th esite has helped me thru lots of ups and downs lots of diff opinions on here so far so good on my end everyone has been helpful 
good luck 
ps maybe post your location so if someone has some filter material to share with u it can be poss

tom


----------



## CallMeKenny (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks Tom, I am going to wait a few days to see if things start to get better. If not I will have to find out what is going on.


----------



## CallMeKenny (Aug 26, 2010)

Well I woke up this morning to find the biggest one did not make it, and the other one is swimming upside down and floating to the top. I have no idea what could have went wrong.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Its called New Tank Syndrome and unfortunately its what causes so many new to the hobby to quit before they even get started.

Like I said previously, don't add any more fish until you figure things out. Take a sample of your water to get it tested for free to verify your test kit is working. Use Seachem Stability because it contains more than just beneficial bacteria to help prevent NTS. You can also purchase or get from others on here some fast growing plants which help with NTS by using up Ammonia and Nitrite. You can also use products such as Ammo-Rid which goes in your filter and absorbs ammonia. This may extend your Cycle however it might also save your fish.
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA...132/cl0/aquaclear30150ammoridinsertvalue3pack

Don't give up, you'll love this hobby if you stick with it.
--
Paul



CallMeKenny said:


> Well I woke up this morning to find the biggest one did not make it, and the other one is swimming upside down and floating to the top. I have no idea what could have went wrong.


----------



## CallMeKenny (Aug 26, 2010)

Well I now have no fish left, so I was wondering if I should empty the tank and clean everything, and start over?


----------

